# 1972 3.0cs



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Just picked this beauty up this weekend. :bigpimp:

This was from the ad in the Fresno Craig's List:









With my Z:



























It's my BMW sickness... it's kicking in. :thumbup:

My 02's still in the shop. Electrical gremlins suck.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice, Looks close to stock. Is the tailpipe non-stock? And do you have the black inserts under the side grilles? That's the hardest part. The colour is original. When I bought my 3.0CS in 1972 my Dad had a 1969 2800 CS in that colour.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I'll aways refer to that car as the Batmobile. Alpina had the neatest version.

Good find! 

Have you done any research on maintenance for it? Id be interested to know where you get your parts. Do you DIY at all?


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

Mmmmmmm....I like! My father had a 1970 3.0CS that looked just like that. Same color, I think. Maybe it was a '72? 

Nice car anyway! Good investment!


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Dorkerbiter1 said:


> Mmmmmmm....I like! My father had a 1970 3.0CS that looked just like that. Same color, I think. Maybe it was a '72?
> 
> Nice car anyway! Good investment!


It was a '72 since that was the first year for the 3.0 CS. The easiest way to tell the difference between a 2800 CS and the 3.0 CS other than the badge is the rear disc brakes on the 3.0 CS.


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

Well...since I never saw it (I was born in '83), I have no idea which. I think it was a 3.0, I have a really old pic somewhere...I'll try to find it.


----------



## kwyjibo (Jun 1, 2006)

Vroomer,
I had a feeling you were the one that Gordon was describing over on the E9 board (he said his friend already had a 2002 and Z). I'm so jealous, I've been looking for a while, too. The Z4 coupe needs a garagemate. Anyway, congrats, she looks great!

and Dorkerbiter1, these cars really aren't a very good investment, since most people end up spending more money on them than they are worth. Obviously, "worth" is relative. But I've known people to spend into the upper five-figures to restore an E9 that on the open market would probably only get half of their "investment" back. No, the value is generally not monetary.


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

kwyjibo said:


> Vroomer,
> I had a feeling you were the one that Gordon was describing over on the E9 board (he said his friend already had a 2002 and Z). I'm so jealous, I've been looking for a while, too. The Z4 coupe needs a garagemate. Anyway, congrats, she looks great!
> 
> and Dorkerbiter1, these cars really aren't a very good investment, since most people end up spending more money on them than they are worth. Obviously, "worth" is relative. But I've known people to spend into the upper five-figures to restore an E9 that on the open market would probably only get half of their "investment" back. No, the value is generally not monetary.


I see. I guess they are for the "right" person then, huh? It still is a nice car for being 35 years old!


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Too bad they still haven't approved my e9Coupe.com registration. Whatever. 

New shocks on the way as I type this.


----------



## kwyjibo (Jun 1, 2006)

Vroomer, I might be wrong about this, but I don't think there is any approval for the E9 site registration. I just jumped over there and checked the member list and you're there. you may have been waiting for an email that was never coming?

Dorkerbiter1, not sure what you're trying to say with "right". There are lots of good deals to be had out there, just look what started this thread. And, only a few people aim for non-driver status for their restorations. My point is, if you're looking for an automotive investment, this ain't it. "Value" is in the eye of the beholder; real value is eye of the buyer. BTW, if I'm remembering correctly, I think keith Martin rated the investment potential of the cs/csi/csl in the B-/C+ range a few years back.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

kwyjibo said:


> Vroomer, I might be wrong about this, but I don't think there is any approval for the E9 site registration. I just jumped over there and checked the member list and you're there. you may have been waiting for an email that was never coming?


It won't let me log in and post. I type my info in, click log in, white screen... I press F5 to refresh.. nothing. :dunno:


----------



## kwyjibo (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry Vroomer, my bad :tsk: I just checked my old messages and there is an automated email from the E9 site for activation. here's the reply address
[email protected]
Good luck.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Beautiful. I hope to have an e9 one day. Provided they haven't all rusted away.


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

Nick MYW said:


> So does anybody have any other pictures of such beautiful cars


pictures from a St. Patrick's Day Vintage Car Rally in Dublin California...BMW's, Alfas, Lancia, Porsche 914's etc.


----------



## psychrunner (Dec 26, 2004)

*color*

Vroomer,
I just made a deal on a 1972 csi, presently silver (polaris?), but will be doing some restoration and may change color. what is the color of your cs? It looks great. Appears to be fjord?
Thanks
psychrunner



Vroomer said:


> Just picked this beauty up this weekend. :bigpimp:
> 
> This was from the ad in the Fresno Craig's List:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

psychrunner said:


> Vroomer,
> I just made a deal on a 1972 csi, presently silver (polaris?), but will be doing some restoration and may change color. what is the color of your cs? It looks great. Appears to be fjord?
> Thanks
> psychrunner


Psych,

Yes, Fjord blue. She's been repainted since 1972, that's for sure. If you're going to change the color, what are you thinking about? Private Message me and we can discuss cool coupe colors. :thumbup:

Oh, and post pics!!!!


----------



## psychrunner (Dec 26, 2004)

*attempt at pics*

Here are (hopefully) pics of recent csi purchase.
psychrunner


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

Here's the car that made me start to like Colorado Orange.. ENJOY!


----------



## psychrunner (Dec 26, 2004)

*wow!*

Vroomer,
It really does jump out. I rather like it. What do you think of black. I would like something that is going to have a presence.


----------



## hamburg (May 18, 2007)

*E9 3.0 Csi*

any ideas how to rectify missing. mine is an injected version, got a new distributor, plugs. still on slightest dampness it misses one sometimes two cylinders. havent changed cables yet but WD-40 has always helped out, till today - still running on 5. any general advice welcome.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

hamburg said:


> any ideas how to rectify missing. mine is an injected version, got a new distributor, plugs. still on slightest dampness it misses one sometimes two cylinders. havent changed cables yet but WD-40 has always helped out, till today - still running on 5. any general advice welcome.


:dunno:

Try this group if you haven't already:

http://www.e9coupe.com/


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

hamburg said:


> any ideas how to rectify missing. mine is an injected version, got a new distributor, plugs. still on slightest dampness it misses one sometimes two cylinders. havent changed cables yet but WD-40 has always helped out, till today - still running on 5. any general advice welcome.


Don't drive her until she's on all 6.

Check the plugs and the cables.

Check the website in the post above. :thumbup:


----------

